# "Betta Plant" identification



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

These were sold as "betta plants" at Petco with low-medium light needs. I can't find anything online for that type of plant, and I'd like to know what it really is, please! They're between 1.5-2.5 inches high and still seem to be okay after a week in the tank. 

I bought them hoping they'd make some nice low plants for the ghost shrimp to hide in. Right now, the shrimp hide in the high silk plants when they need to but spend a lot of time in the open. Mr. Fish mostly ignores the shrimp. I'd like to look up more information to see if the plants need anything special besides "low-med light" to thrive.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

could we get a picture?


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

Was it the "betta bulb"? If so, it's an aponogeton of some sort.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

yeah I got one of thoose ^^ but it was just " Live Aquarium plants" or something like that..i really actualy like that plant lol


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Oops, I forgot the picture!

It wasn't the "betta bulb," which I read usually just dies and molds the water. It was a sealed plastic square with gel on the roots, labeled as "betta plant." The back recommended low to med light, and so far the ghost shrimp seem to be pruning it for me. I have the algae ball next to it to show size, though it's a smallish one as far as I've seen.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

.. I think it's a bit too small to ID xD Could you get a closer pic?


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'll try for a closer picture. Usually, I can't get the camera to focus if I zoom in too much.

You can see how tiny the plant is looking at the gravel next to it. I've got the largest of them and smallest of them in the pictures.


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

Looks like a cryptocoryne of some sort to me.

Maybe _C. wentii_ var. 'green', _C. parva _or _c. lucens_?









_C. wendtii var. 'green'_









_C. parva_









_C. lucens_


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks! I found a picture of one of my plants on Amazon that labeled it as java fern, but it doesn't look anything like pictures of java ferns on a search. I'll look up this cryptocoryne and make sure I'm properly caring for my plants.


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

I edited my previous post with the ones I personally think most likely.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks! The parva next to the ruler is what mine looked like after opening the package and rinsing the gel from the roots. Mine are still doing well, and I'm hoping to get some more in a few weeks. My algae ball isn't doing the greatest, I turn it every 2-3 days, and the bottom is already brown every time.


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

I've never kept the moss balls, and am not as up on their care as other here, but I was under the impression they were pretty easy going. If its only been there a few days, maybe its just settling in?


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

The brown pieces start growing green within a day of turning it. Maybe I should just turn it every day. I mostly got it to help out the shrimp so I don't have to do algae wafers in there too often since Mr. Fish will undoubtedly bloat himself on it.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

I agree on the Crypt idea, the bigger leaf looks like my wendtii. It might be a young wendtii, or it could be one of the other kinds. Crypts are fairly easy, mine grow like crazy in my dirt based tank so I'm sure they'll do fine in a lower tech tank so long as they get enough light. Too much light is bad though cause they can get algae problems. -glares at BBA on mine e.e -

As for the moss ball... .-. I turn mine _maybe_ once every 2 weeks? no browning at all... maybe you need more light?


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

The side near the light greens up in 2 days. I read somewhere that you can just not turn it and the top will fluff out, but I read somewhere else that the bottom part dies if it isn't turned. I don't suppose you know which one is true?


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

What kind of lighting do you have?


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

It's a desk light above the lid and indirect sunlight from the window. This room gets direct sunlight on the window but not in the tank area.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

what bulb do you have in the light?


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

It's one of those energy saver bulbs that need a hazmat crew to clean up if it breaks.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

so a CFL? You could find 6,000k+ (often called daylight) CFL bulbs, They're great for growing plants


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks! I'll look around for one. I've never paid attention to anything but watts for light bulbs.


----------



## JDAquatics (Jan 16, 2015)

I would agree, looks like a crypt and most likely Wendtii I would guess. The moss balls originate from a lake where they constantly get turned, this makes them naturally form a ball shape. If it is browning on the bottom then I would try turning it more often, or better place it so that it gets some water movement to imitate wave action.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I already turn it every 2-3 days :/ Would splitting it into smaller balls help? Or just stick to finding a better light bulb?


----------



## JDAquatics (Jan 16, 2015)

If it is a decent size you could split it. This would help it as a smaller ball will turn easier with water movement.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

I can link you to a youtube marimo moss ball fanatic if you like.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

No but thanks for the offer!


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Actually light on crypts isn't bad as long as you have enough plants to balance things out so the algae doesn't grow. I have two daylight CFLs (forgot what wattage) on my 10g and the my tropica wendtii crypts are growing like MAD--after a few weeks of buying one of those PetSmart packages where you get three clumps in the weird jelly stuff, and a bit of dividing, they've basically covered the fore- and mid-ground areas of my tank. The betta loves them.

The only algae I really get is green spot algae, mostly next to the side light bulb. The snails like to eat it and I usually leave it alone. Every week or two I take a dedicated toothbrush to the sides of the tank and I can get what algae is there off pretty easily.

It's just a matter of balancing your nutrients and your plants so your plants are happy and the algae gets outcompeted. In my case, it helps that I have dirt as substrate because that doesn't feed the algae too easily.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I've read that the LED lights that come in the packaged tanks doesn't do anything to help plants grow -- is that true? I'd like to get something small for my female's tank, but that's her lighting situation (plus indirect sunlight).


----------



## JDAquatics (Jan 16, 2015)

Generally that is true, most LED lights that come in a package tank are not going to be adequate for plants.


----------

